# Recommendations cadiz to gibraltar



## redhand (Feb 20, 2019)

currently in rota and moving east anyone suggest similar type spots along the way.
we have the WC app
is it easy to take our scooter  across to gib or will we be stuck in border queques


----------



## alcam (Feb 20, 2019)

redhand said:


> currently in rota and moving east anyone suggest similar type spots along the way.
> we have the WC app
> is it easy to take our scooter  across to gib or will we be stuck in border queques



Dropped stuff off in Rota recently and it was rammed . Nice spots at El Puerto , Sanlucar etc but no services .
Nice and quiet though .
There is a garage on the outskirts of El Puerto , Avenida Alfred Nobel , which provides facilities if you buy fuel .Guy is really helpful Juan Manuel (?) . Worth buying him  a drink


----------



## shaunr68 (Feb 20, 2019)

If you want to visit Cadiz there is a secure gated car park at the port where MHs can stay for €3 for 24 hours.  36.53853, -6.29026.  I was there last week.  Arrive before 7pm and see a staff member for a ticket.  Don't stay over the weekend as there is a nightclub just outside the perimeter which apparently blasts out music until 5am! 

My next stop was Tarifa, an area of waste ground near to the main road. Dozens of campers here. GPS 36.04693, -5.63502

For Gibraltar I stayed on the marina parking at La Linea de la Concepcion, about 5 minutes walk from the border with a lovely view of the Rock from the van.  €12 for 24 hours.  36.15608, -5.35757

From there I headed inland to a free aire at the tourist office just outside mountain village of Casares.  Free water and disposal.  36.44622, -5.27839


----------



## Victor (Feb 20, 2019)

Hi, spent some time down there last month.
I agree, park la linea and go across to Gib as pedestrians. Taking a vehicle over is a pain .
Tarifa is great, theres a huge car park on the coast road north of Tarifa near to the huge sand dune, loads of vans stay here.
Also if you head east from Gib the area between Sotogrande to Manilva and Puerto Dequesa, theres some lovely stop overs right down on the beach.

Back home in windy wet Durham now !!    Wish I was back there.

         Victor


----------



## Moped (Feb 20, 2019)

We are also doing that run in the next 7 to 10 days so topic is also of interest. How busy is the Gibraltar marina aire as we plan to stop there for 3 or 4 nights. Also planned stops near Trafalger headland/Zahora and possibly Zahara Antunes which we understand is a bit of a hard pirate town sort of place. Does it live up to its reputation?  If you are thinking of a passenger only day trip to Tangier presumably from Algeciras what would the Algeciras park up advice be? Site or wild camp/aire or even do trip from Gibraltar if possible?


----------



## shaunr68 (Feb 20, 2019)

Moped said:


> We are also doing that run in the next 7 to 10 days so topic is also of interest. How busy is the Gibraltar marina aire as we plan to stop there for 3 or 4 nights.


Quite busy, about two thirds full so you will have no problems getting on.  Can't help on the other points, sorry.


----------



## rockape (Feb 20, 2019)

Parked up at the railway station carpark in Cadiz, right at the end of the main drag near the port entrance, it is a pay and display, possibly overnight.


----------



## alcam (Feb 20, 2019)

shaunr68 said:


> If you want to visit Cadiz there is a secure gated car park at the port where MHs can stay for €3 for 24 hours.  36.53853, -6.29026.  I was there last week.  Arrive before 7pm and see a staff member for a ticket.  Don't stay over the weekend as there is a nightclub just outside the perimeter which apparently blasts out music until 5am!
> 
> My next stop was Tarifa, an area of waste ground near to the main road. Dozens of campers here. GPS 36.04693, -5.63502
> 
> ...



Was told that about car park in Cadiz . Stayed a weekend there last year there was a concert on and probably some club thing but no disturbance . All very civilised


----------



## kenspain (Feb 20, 2019)

redhand said:


> currently in rota and moving east anyone suggest similar type spots along the way.
> we have the WC app
> is it easy to take our scooter  across to gib or will we be stuck in border queques



we took a scooter over about 2 years ago what a nightmare i think it was becaue we had spanish reg best for me is walk across and get the bus:wave:


----------



## redhand (Feb 21, 2019)

Thanks all for your suggestions and advice much appreciated


----------



## Linda (Feb 21, 2019)

We stayed at the car park in Cadiz last year when the disco was on - it was horrendous!  The noise was so loud it kept us awake but the coming and cgoings in the car park where worrying.  At 5am he disco shut and the the fun started with sober people trying to stop fights amongst the drunks!.

When we got up we had the marks on the back of the van where someone had rolled along it but no other damage. Another van had the wing mirror broken off.    Not a good night.

Apart from that Cadiz is a lovely city...


----------



## Biggarmac (Feb 21, 2019)

A quick ferry runs from Tarifa to Tangier.


----------



## Wully (Feb 21, 2019)

Linda said:


> We stayed at the car park in Cadiz last year when the disco was on - it was horrendous!  The noise was so loud it kept us awake but the coming and cgoings in the car park where worrying.  At 5am he disco shut and the the fun started with sober people trying to stop fights amongst the drunks!.
> 
> When we got up we had the marks on the back of the van where someone had rolled along it but no other damage. Another van had the wing mirror broken off.    Not a good night.
> 
> Apart from that Cadiz is a lovely city...



Linda you sure that wasn’t me at Henley meet I’m sorry for sliding down you’re van


----------

